# Paralysis



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Im sure I read something about this before but I cant find it now.

Anyway I found a young doe (6 weeks ish) today, she had become paralysed from about midway down the spine and had not movement or reflexes in her hind legs or tail. I think trauma is really unlikely, the only possibility is that she fell while climbing the mesh on the top of the tank but its a very shallow tank, no signs of fighting either. Has anyone got any ideas what this could be caused by?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That happened to me a while back. I found a young doe dragging her back legs and as with your mouse there were no signs of trauma and no way she could have fallen. This mouse was four weeks old, mother and sisters were fine. I kept an eye on her for a few days then culled her. Towards the end she lost a lot of weight around her back legs even though she was still eating. The only thing that I think could cause it is some kind of brain problem, apart from lack of movement and the weight loss the mouse was fine in herself and there were no signs of damage to her spine.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

If not trauma then possible abscess. Has said mouse any wounds anywhere?


----------

